# Grey Fuzz?



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

My wife brought a plant home and it was not in good shape. Some of the leaves looked like they were melting, and a good bit of it was covered in the grey kinda fuzz... Any idea what it was? I cleaned it all off manually, and removed the bad leaves/stems, and now it looks nice and healthy, but what was that stuff??

-MT


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds like some type of algae to me, maybe Brush Algae?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like brush algae to me also... Tends to be black/gray in color, can grow in tufts or appear as a black edge on leaves.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

So, between the 4 corys, 3 otos, 1 pleco, and 1 CAE (thanks hon!), it should not be a problem? 

Thanks,

-MT


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The only algae eater that tends to eat BBA is a SAE, and they will only eat new growth.


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

If you were'nt already having a broblem with it, introducing a small amount should not cause an infestation.


----------

